# Help me out here.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going through another period where I hardly listen to anything but classical, my favorite genres outside of classical have always been, heavy metal, jazz, and the louder forms of rock, maybe someone could suggest something outside the classical genre that I may already have, or may not have to get me back into other forms of music?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure that that's a problem, however a bit of Pat Metheny is always infectious, I find.
Try this:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

You could always try a bit of blues






or something a bit more modern






or even a bit more upto date


----------



## Mun (Aug 15, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix would be a good artist to listen to, especially if you'd rather feel music than intellectualize it.

And The Beatles are always a win, I'd suggest listening to their album Abbey Road.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Enjoy your all-classical diet while it lasts man. It won't last forever. For my personal recommendations though, go to the "obscure non-classical genres" thread.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Manok said:


> I'm going through another period where I hardly listen to anything but classical, my favorite genres outside of classical have always been, heavy metal, jazz, and the louder forms of rock, maybe someone could suggest something outside the classical genre that I may already have, or may not have to get me back into other forms of music?


Radiohead? Burt Bacharach? Popchop? Kate Bush? Noirin Ni Riain?


----------

